# [SOLVED] cannot write CD/DVD SATA DVD drive

## flipy

I'm having problems trying to write CD/DVD with a brand new HP DVD-R DL drive.

The device is correctly identified by the kernel, and it can read without problems.

 *Quote:*   

> [1:0:0:0]    cd/dvd  hp       DVD-RAM GH40L    RB0E  /dev/sr0

 

But when trying to write it fails with the error below:

 *Quote:*   

> acalvo@AS5 ~/Downloads/ISO $ cdrecord -dao -dev=/dev/cdrw -v clonezilla-live-20100521-lucid.iso 
> 
> Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a75 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 Jörg Schilling
> 
> TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM
> ...

 

Kernel config: http://pastebin.com/4NNCU7Uc

I've been reading the wiki and some other pages, but didn't anything related.

Thanks in advance.Last edited by flipy on Thu Jul 01, 2010 2:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ziggysquatch

Looks like it has a problem with the media.  What kind of disc are you trying to burn, CD, DVD?  If it's DVD have you checked if your drive supports +R or -R or both?

If the drive supports the discs you are trying to use, I would try a different brand (probably Verbatim just to be sure) and see if they are any different.

----------

## flipy

I've tried several media, but always fail.

Is a brand new desktop, and I've had the opportunity to try it in a new one (just changing the hard disk) and still fails.

Quite confused, and I've the feeling that'll be some configuration that I'm doing wrong...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

flipy,

As its a new system, and supports,

```
Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: CD-R

Profile: DVD-RAM

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording

Profile: DVD-R/DL sequential recording

Profile: DVD-R/DL layer jump recording

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite

Profile: DVD+RW

Profile: DVD+R

Profile: DVD+R/DL

Profile: DVD-ROM

Profile: CD-R (current)

Profile: CD-RW

Profile: CD-ROM 
```

With supported modes

```
Driver flags : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R LAYER_JUMP 
```

why does it say 

```
BURN-Free is OFF. 
```

I suspect the write buffer in the drive is becoming empty, and with burn-free off, the system is not able to recover.

Fix the problem causing the system not delivering data to the drive fast enough, burn at a lower speed or turn on burn-free, or all three.

----------

## flipy

I've solved it by passing two parameters to the kernel

```
libata.atapi_an=0 libata.dmadir=1
```

Some new SATA CD/DVD don't handle some ATAPI commands.

----------

## flipy

With the latest kernel (>=2.6.35) works out of the box.

----------

